# SoCal-SERCA track day recap



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

On Friday February 7, 2003, SoCal-SERCA held its 4th successful hot-lapping, track event at the Streets of Willow Springs in Rosamond, CA. www.willowspringsraceway.com/

Overall, we had 30-35 cars of all sorts in 3 run groups; beginner, intermediate and advanced with 4 sessions of about 20-25 minutes each. We actually ran until 4PM and had the last 20 minutes of track time open to any drivers who wanted it. We normally have about 50 cars, so this was a lightly attended event by our standards. This weekend was also the first NASA SE-R Cup races of the year on the big 2.5 mile track http://www.nasaproracing.com/

Pics and a write up from SERCA member Brian Won can be seen at http://www.vq30de.net/streets_feb2003/. A few more (gee, mostly of me ) on long time se-r list member, and SERCA lifetime member, Zak Nilsson's site can be seen at http://www.xaqtly.com/streets020703, & some of our 12/6/03 event at http://www.xaqtly.com/streets120602

A few of us decided to get an early start on Thursday and stay about 20 minutes south in Lancaster, at the affordable Desert-Inn Motor Hotel on Sierra Hwy. We awoke to a frosty 22 degrees outside, warmed up the cars, headed up State Route 14 to the Rosamond Bl. exit & topped off the gas tanks before paying the $10 gate fee at the track. 

The drive up to the track, not to mention a little espresso, was a perfect way to warm everything, and everyone up. The SR20 really likes the cold early morning, California high desert air and even feel like they have more torque, which is a dangerous thing combined with cold tires and pavement (more on this later...). I was fortunate enough to get my '91 classic (AKA: my black track slut) ready in time after it was relegated to this status by way of a traffic accident. It felt great to drive it again, but boy was it louder after stripping most of the interior out.

We arrived just after 7:15 AM to the garage to get everyone registered and tech'd, and I unload my tools, a dozen apex cones and event t-shirts (Sorry for the plug here Larry ;^) http://www.cafeshops.com/socalsercawear/ ). Mike Kojima, SERCA Preident Naji Dahi, the head of the flag team and I held the driver's meeting at 8:30 then paired off the newbies with some of the advanced drivers to show them the line under full course caution in the first session. Naji unfortunately gets motion sickness on this curvy track for some reason, so he took it easy in preparation for his weekend SE-R Cup racing. Mike was not feeling that great, but still managed to instruct the older gent in the 911 Turbo, who later in a PM session managed to pop a very expensive rear tire in an off-road excursion after (hand-free, thank goodness!) answering a call after the back straight! =8^o

I do the 1.75 mile Streets circuit in 2nd & 3rd gears, which translates for me to around 85 on the front straight and about high 1:40's lap times 205/50/15 Falken Azenis (B14 15" OEM). I have a recently swapped in JDM 9.5:1 motor with a Hotshot Header (Gen5?), PR WAI, URP 2 set, ST front bar & a Ken Nord/Nu-Tech rear adjustable bar in mid setting, Nismo flywheel and Tokico springs and revalved blues. The car will be getting the 300/200 rate Hypercos and AGXs along with all new suspension hardware installed soon, and some stickier race rubber, which should improve my times I hope.

Most of the faster SR20 powered cars with more experienced drivers are in the 1:30's. Since I am still inexperienced the whole thing for me is to try and be a smooth as possible. Also it's tons of fun driving on a real road course, hanging out with fellow SR20 geeks and coming home in one piece too.

I instructed a kid about 20 years old who was driving his 1.8T Jetta with a nice exhaust, intake and springs running a stock 7 PSI of boost. This was a very nice, comfortable car to drive your first time, almost like a G20 in chassis rigidity; very solid with exceptional handling. When he drove in the 2nd session I had to tell him to be much smoother with the throttle, because he was on and off the boost so much it was making me queasy! 

I drove the classic in my 1st AM session in group #2 faster than I'd driven it there before. The car felt stronger and faster than ever, but I still managed to keep pointing much faster 2nd group cars by on the front straight. It was just great to be out there again in my own car. I did have one off-road adventure, right after lunch on my first lap of the 3rd session, my 1st all 4 off actually; into turn #5 (?). After the tight right hand 90, there's a small left hander in which I took the wrong inside line into, got the car plowing & then let off suddenly. Of course the ass end went roundy round to the right and I went off backasswards into the dirt coming to a nice gentle stop. This is also a reminder of what happens when you have cold tires, so warm'em up on the first few laps!  I pulled in on the black flag to check out the right rear, which was scuffed pretty bad on the sidewall, but otherwise OK.

We all got 4 full sessions, and I didn't even head out to the open session at the end of the day I was so beat. This was a great event in terms of running it, because there were a minimal number of drivers. We do need a good turnout for our next event on May 23, 2003, so let everyone know. I will post registration info ASAP!

Thanks and hope to see you at the track!


----------

